# Pics Of My Baby



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Heres some pics of my A3 which u guys dont get in the US. 








Enjoy Costa......


----------



## srodgers (May 5, 2000)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*

First of all let me get this out of the way. I hate you! There I feel much better. I so want an A3 or an S3, you have one and therefore, I hate you. Beautiful vehicle you have there man!
Oh yeah, being that you are from Australia, are you a Shihad/Pacifier fan?
I think I and my bandmates are some of the very few people in the US that even know about that band and we love them!

Stan...


[Modified by srodgers, 8:09 AM 10-2-2002]


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (srodgers)*

Nice car. Thank god I can get it when I have enough money


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*

Have never seen a white one.....but it looks good!!!!!


----------



## greg2.0 (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (srodgers)*

yeah, I am definately going to have to agree with srodgers on this one. we all hate you for having a car that we want but can't have.








Looks sweet. 
What rims are those?


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (greg2.0)*

In Germany the rims called "Breyton Avalanche"....


----------



## AUDI-SPEED (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (AUDI-SPEED)*


----------



## Shinny_G60 (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (AUDI-SPEED)*

I thought they were the Projectzwo P2's








i stand corrected. Nice A3 though...damn i want one. How much do those sell for in Europe?



[Modified by Shinny_G60, 2:42 AM 10-7-2002]


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (Shinny_G60)*

Actually i heard Projectzwo bought the design off Breyton because they look the same but damn i love my wheels 
A3's in Australia go for around $25,000 with fully optioned ones going for $27,000 like mine


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*

hot


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (b5bel)*

Let me reiterate that I hate you







j/k
You A3 looks amazing! Can we get some interior shots?
Thanks


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (aliengti)*

Used A3's cost about 15000€


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (JPP)*

aaah!! i want one!!!
27k... shet, they've got VW's selling down here for near that... if not more








so nice.... so nice.... damnit!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (III)*

Thanx for the comments guys hopefully u guys get the new A3 in the US


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*

BTW dont really listen to Pacifier not really my style, more in to Snoop
sorry bro


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (srodgers)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh yeah, being that you are from Australia, are you a Shihad/Pacifier fan?[HR][/HR]​Don't mind a bit of Shihad myself. (I refuse to call them Pacifier, crazy!







) General Electric is a pretty good album.

Costa, I'd like to know how much all your extra bits cost, in Aussie dollars though. Maybe you can post it in the Aussie forum for us too.


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*

t *H* at c *A* r is sick I would give up my A4 for *T* hat in a second. and those rims fit that car p *E* rfectl *Y* very nice and w *O* rse yet it is a right hand drive (I wish I had a RHD). did yo *U* get it?
Mike *J/K* 


[Modified by vedubya, 5:01 PM 11-4-2002]


----------



## BreakBeat (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (vedubya)*

So sweet!
Bring them to the states!


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (BreakBeat)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So sweet!
Bring them to the states![HR][/HR]​I might be wrong, and won't believe it until it happens, but there is a thread in the car lounge about audi doing just that. 
Mike


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (vedubya)*

stunning....i'm hoping we have this thing hit the US shores in the future...your a lucky guy...


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (vedubya)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I might be wrong, and won't believe it until it happens, but there is a thread in the car lounge about audi doing just that. 
Mike[HR][/HR]​http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=572585
There ya'll go!


----------



## vedubya (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (DeeJoker)*

thanks joker
Mike


----------



## SpoolinAWP (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (xxx 1.8t)*

$27,000 Australian or American?....if its AUD, im gonna fly down there and buy one and then put floaties on it and smuggle it into the country.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (SpoolinAWP)*

Nah $27,000 US bro if it was that cheap would of bought an S3, even though my A3 is faster than an S3


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*

Likey... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby (Ville)*

Damn Audi America lost some major bling bling


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Pics Of My Baby ( XXX 1.8T)*

im testing


----------

